# Hello



## mollymoo (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I am new to the forum and would like to just say Hi... so Hi 
I am hoping to move to NZ in Feb of next year. I am only in the very very early stages of the process and I'm travelling out to NZ in the next few mths on a scouting mission. I'm hoping to secure employment.. but I know these things take time. 
My main question, if anyone would like to comment, is aimed at anyone who is single and made this move by themselves. I will be moving by myself, I do however have friends in NZ but I wouldn't want to impress myself too much on them, even though I know they will help me. Alot of people appear to move as a family or a couple and I would like to hear any experiences from single mirgrants. But any info from anyone would of course be really appreciated. The move is a big decision regardless of who you go with or who your going to I'm sure. 
I'm going to have a good look through the forum and see whats what and look forward to 'speaking' to people. 
Thank you
Mollymoo


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mollymoo said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to the forum and would like to just say Hi... so Hi
> I am hoping to move to NZ in Feb of next year. I am only in the very very early stages of the process and I'm travelling out to NZ in the next few mths on a scouting mission. I'm hoping to secure employment.. but I know these things take time.
> My main question, if anyone would like to comment, is aimed at anyone who is single and made this move by themselves. I will be moving by myself, I do however have friends in NZ but I wouldn't want to impress myself too much on them, even though I know they will help me. Alot of people appear to move as a family or a couple and I would like to hear any experiences from single mirgrants. But any info from anyone would of course be really appreciated. The move is a big decision regardless of who you go with or who your going to I'm sure.
> ...


Hi Mollymoo - welcome to the Forum. I know there's at least one other poster out there at the moment who is looking at emigrating on their own, so I'll be interested to hear about your experiences.
As you are on your own then a flat share might be a good way of meeting a couple of people - at least initially.


----------



## mollymoo (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello Topcat83, thank you for your reply. I will keep things updated as I go along. I was thinking flat sharing would be perfect to begin with. Alot easier to just pay rent and food and also a great way to meet ppl.
I'm so excited, but it is a way of, not something that can happen over night, but best things come to those that wait and all that Jazz! 
How long have you been out there? What made you take the plunge? If you don't mind me asking of course )
Cheers 'talk' soon


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mollymoo said:


> Hello Topcat83, thank you for your reply. I will keep things updated as I go along. I was thinking flat sharing would be perfect to begin with. Alot easier to just pay rent and food and also a great way to meet ppl.
> I'm so excited, but it is a way of, not something that can happen over night, but best things come to those that wait and all that Jazz!
> How long have you been out there? What made you take the plunge? If you don't mind me asking of course )
> Cheers 'talk' soon


We've been here 5.5 years (so are jusdt going to apply for citizenship). I've wanted to emigrate here since I was 16 and visited with my parents - just took me 30 years, 2 kids a divorce and a second marriage to do it. And wish I'd come earlier when the kids were little.
My son (23) was 18 when he arrived, flat shares, loves it, and wouldn't dream of going back to the UK.


----------



## mollymoo (Feb 17, 2012)

I haven't been to be honest, but I have always wanted to go and always wanted to go out and work for a year or 2, but then life got in the way of living and I woke up at 30 lol
So I decided I was going to start doing what I wanted and another year passed. So now is the time to do it. I'm not committing myself, I'm (hopefully) coming on a work visa for a year and then see what I want to do.
Its exciting times. Sounds like you lot are settled and loving it over there. Always nice when a dream comes together!


----------



## Bathmark (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Molly,

I certainly think you are doing the right thing checking out New Zealand first. I first visited with my parents in the 1970’s and eventually my parents emigrated in 2003 joining my brother. When I moved to NZ I did have my family in Auckland but for work reasons had to go to Wellington. I have to say that when I moved there knowing nobody it was really easy to meet people. A lot of people including Kiwi’s go there for work so people tend to be very social. The café culture is fantastic and you find people very open. It is also helped by having probably the best public transport system in New Zealand. I would certainly recommend it as a starting point although I have to admit that in the end you might end up moving up to Auckland!
Good luck. Mark


----------



## mollymoo (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Mark,
Thank you for your post. I am so excited and my friend in NZ has said the same as you. I think I'll be starting in Auckland, as thats where my friends are, but doesn't mean I wont have a move round. I figure 1 of 3 things will happen, 1- I wont settle and I'll come home, 2- I'll love it, but still come home, or 3- I will love it and stay. But not going to know unless I go am I? 
Its nice to hear that you made friends easily and that even though you went to Wellington by yourself you were still ok and settled in ok. I do love meeting new ppl but I can be a bit shy, but I was thinking that if I flat share well thats at least one new friend made.
Thanks again 
Molly


----------



## Bathmark (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Molly, I have to admit that I did come back to the UK after a year in Auckland. The main problem was the really bad pay (that is why so many people move to Australia!). I would like to move back but I have been caught out by the recession, if you have job it is good to keep it right now! I am actually going back to NZ to see my parents next month. I just love the feeling when I arrive. The first thing I do is hit the beach and just smell the pure air! Even though I like Auckland more as place I met some great friends in Wellington and will be going down to spend some time with them in April. I generally found Kiwi's much more open than the English so do give it a go. Nothing wrong with been shy - most people our, some just cover it up better!
Have a look at my Flickr account which I have compiled from my time living in NZ and on my regular visits!
Flickr: Mark in New Zealand's Photostream


----------



## mollymoo (Feb 17, 2012)

WOW! Your photo's are fabulous! It all looks amazing. 
I know what you mean the recession has caught alot out. I'm trying to sell my house which is a complete pain. Am looking into renting but that to is a headache and half 
A lotto win would be good, but I think I'll have to be more realistic in the mean time. I think I have a newly revised zest for this adventure as my job maybe no more come a few mths time and I feel that if I'm gonna have to start again I may as well start something I've wanted to do for years. 
I hope all works out for you and you are able to get bk out there to live if thats what you want,. Have an amazing holiday, I'll be looking out for your updated photo's.


----------



## Bathmark (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I thanks for the comment on the pictures. New Zealand is a really great country for photography. I am doing a trip down to the South Island in April, funny I have never been there in autumn. I actually think that the area around Auckland has the best countryside in NZ. I love the Hauraki gulf and the island, try and spend some time there when you visit.
Good luck with the house, I managed to sell mine in the boom so I go out at right time. Unfortunately houses in Auckland are very over priced particularly when you think they are really like oversized shed without double glazing and central heating! I think that Wellington is better value.
It is good to be able start again and NZ has to be worth a try. I am pretty sure that after this latest trip I am going to have to give it another go - things usually work out!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bathmark said:


> Hi, I thanks for the comment on the pictures. New Zealand is a really great country for photography. I am doing a trip down to the South Island in April, funny I have never been there in autumn. I actually think that the area around Auckland has the best countryside in NZ. I love the Hauraki gulf and the island, try and spend some time there when you visit.
> Good luck with the house, I managed to sell mine in the boom so I go out at right time. Unfortunately houses in Auckland are very over priced particularly when you think they are really like oversized shed without double glazing and central heating! I think that Wellington is better value.
> It is good to be able start again and NZ has to be worth a try. I am pretty sure that after this latest trip I am going to have to give it another go - things usually work out!


So agree with you on the scenery around the Hauraki Gulf - that's one of the reasons we moved to Miranda. The Hunuas are wonderful - and most Aucklanders - never mind tourists - have never been there. I think if we came over again I'd be looking at houses in some of the satellite towns to the south of Auckland (but not South Auckland - that's a completely different thing  ) - maybe Beachlands, Pukekohe or Waiuku. A commute, but faster than North Shore IMHO.


----------

